

Anonymous Hacks and Leaks 10,000s of Israeli Websites Phone Numbers Emails - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2014/04/anonymous-hack-1000s-of-israeli-websites-leaks-10000s-of-phone-number-emails-and-passwords-opisrael.html

======
amjaeger
What was the point of this hack? Yay they hacked Disney in Israel... They're
just hacking random websites that are hosted in Israel. They have minorly
inconveinced random Israeli citizens, shouldn't they have gone after the
government? Also... Time for HN to debate the Israeli/Palestinian conflict(?)

~~~
ArabGeek
the hacking is a good way to bring publicity to the Palestinian cause and
exposing Israeli crimes against Palestinians since mainstream media in US and
the west ignores these crimes as they are controlled by Zionists and Masonics

~~~
polymatter
Unsolicited advice: Use the phrase "heavily influenced" rather than
"controlled" and "religious extremists" rather than "Zionists and Masonics".
They make you sound less like a conspiracy theorist but mean the same thing.

------
LocalMan
I went to their website, opisrael.com, yesterday and today. It's been counter-
hacked by Israelis, and apparently it stays hacked when the Israelis do it.

There is a large security industry in Israel.

------
ArabGeek
this comes 1 year after a slimier massive operation a year ago.

quoting anonymous press release ". We are Anonymous. 3\. 4\. To the government
of Israel: 5\. 6\. For too long we have tolerated your crimes against humanity
during the ceasefire and allowed your sins to go unpunished. 7\. Through the
use of media deception and political bribery, you have amassed the sympathies
of many. You claim to want peace, yet the reality on the ground speaks
differently."

